# PHOTO of BEE BEE TREE SEEDLINGS



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

These took seven weeks to sprout.








Alex


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Gailmo (Jun 19, 2011)

I grew some from seedlings and one survived. It is about 15 feet high now and probably 4 years old ---but I have yet to see one blossom on it. I told my husband that I think I planted a big ol' weed. Hopefully it will decide to bloom someday.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I stratified my seeds in the fridge for 2 weeks before planting them in the soil. For reason the longer
sprouting period is that they have not go through a cold and warm cycle for better germination. If you don't want
to wait too long then get a live plant instead.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I stratified my seeds in the fridge for 2 weeks before planting them in the soil. The reason for the longer
sprouting period is that they have not go through a cold and warm cycle for better germination. If you don't want
to wait too long then get a live plant instead.


----------



## greengage (Jul 6, 2015)

Not trying to be smat here but is that Tetradium daniellii,The Korean bee tree.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)




----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice!!

Alex


----------



## beerita (Mar 12, 2017)

Cool! It's awesome.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, beerita!


Korean Evodia is the name of the tree. The name might be a bit confusing to some. I rather have the right tree than the
right name. Got my seeds from Florida almost 4 years ago. Some young leaves are sprouting out now.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, beerita!


Korean Evodia is the name of the tree. The name might be a bit confusing to some. I rather have the right tree than the
right name. Got my seeds from Florida almost 4 years ago. Some young leaves are sprouting out now.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Greengage is also correct.

Alex


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

BeeBee trees have been renamed several times. When I first grew it, I knew it as Evodia hupensis, then Evodia danielii, now Tetradium danielii.


----------



## DaveSchade (Jan 24, 2017)

are you still selling seedlings?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

DaveSchade said:


> are you still selling seedlings?


I sold out at the same time the trees were leafing out. If you send me an email at [email protected], I will put you on the list for next year.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Ollie, do you know how cold hardy those new seedlings are? I have the ones I got from you a month ago or so hilled out in my garden waiting on more consistent weather. I already missed covering them one night when we got a frost. The leaves that had put out, got knocked off. I have them covered now in preparation for our 24 degree predicted low for tonight. Between the cold weather and them getting hung up over the weekend at the post office, causing the roots to dry out more than I would have liked, I'm not sure if I'll have any make it or not.

I have them covered with a large tote, with a empty nuc sitting atop it. I hope that's enough to keep them from freezing.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Brad Bee said:


> Ollie, do you know how cold hardy those new seedlings are? I have the ones I got from you a month ago or so hilled out in my garden waiting on more consistent weather. I already missed covering them one night when we got a frost. The leaves that had put out, got knocked off. I have them covered now in preparation for our 24 degree predicted low for tonight. Between the cold weather and them getting hung up over the weekend at the post office, causing the roots to dry out more than I would have liked, I'm not sure if I'll have any make it or not.I have them covered with a large tote, with a empty nuc sitting atop it. I hope that's enough to keep them from freezing.


Fresh tiny leaves of most plants can not take a frost. Keep them protected.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The young leaves here are pretty frost resistant. We had a few weeks of frost that did not kill off the young leaves. A
tote need to have air circulation so that the young plant will not suffocate under the sun. Using the landscape fabric to cover
them is better for ventilation. Like the bees, plants need to breathe too!


----------

